# Haven't been out for a while, people get a little nervous when they see you with a duffle bag& shovel.



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

Plus heat and humidity has been brutal. Some one was just talking about 1/2 pint Bordens, and boom there it is amazing. Been trying to find out year no luck yet.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sorry here's lip and bottom.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Sorry here's lip and bottom.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm there mailman for the past 15 years.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey, we likely tread some of the same ground! I am in Novi. Have found some great dumps at some local parks! I am also into metal detecting. Send me a message if you want to talk!

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Plus heat and humidity has been brutal. Some one was just talking about 1/2 pint Bordens, and boom there it is amazing. Been trying to find out year no luck yet.


Maybe casually throw in the murder story at the end. Kinda seems like you were looking for bodies but found some bottles.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Maybe casually throw in the murder story at the end. Kinda seems like you were looking for bodies bout found some bottles.


This is a beyond a bizarre story, they weren't murdered didn't have money to have a funeral. I would be on the site for an hour or more and you would still be scratching your head.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 1, 2021)

How did you know I have lice
Lol


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

Can't beat the humor haha


----------



## Csa (Sep 1, 2021)

Borden’s eagle is very nice, clean too.


----------



## Csa (Sep 1, 2021)

Is that an E and a 16?? In the large B??


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 1, 2021)

All my Borden's I find are plain looking, That's a Cool one. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 1, 2021)

Csa said:


> Is that an E and a 16?? In the large B??


E 16/17


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 2, 2021)

I love the old Gail Borden Eagle brand bottles. I noticed a difference between your eagle and the one on my Gail Borden bottle. Length of neck, beak, eyes... even the olive branch are all different. Your looks older?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 2, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> E 16/17


Mine has an E with 12/13 embossed in the letter B.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Mine has an E with 12/13 embossed in the letter B.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Do you know what it means, I can't find anything on it.


----------



## Csa (Sep 2, 2021)

Based on my limited knowledge and reading some articles, esp the SHA.org here’s a couple thoughts. The large B is almost def what they call a sorting code. It allowed the dairy’s to sort out quickly returned bottles into the right location during cleaning. The B= Borden. On the E, and the digits, if— this is a Thatcher mfg bottle, the E is the plant code, Elmira NY. I have dug many thatcher made bottle in NJ, with the E. Most are from the 20’s that I have found. And if it’s a Thatcher bottle(look around heel for an mTc mark),  then the 16/17 or 12/13 is likely the date code, ie 1916/17.
ROBBIE- you have experience with these eagle Borden’s, am I on the right track??


----------



## Csa (Sep 2, 2021)

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Thatcher_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 2, 2021)

Csa said:


> Based on my limited knowledge and reading some articles, esp the SHA.org here’s a couple thoughts. The large B is almost def what they call a sorting code. It allowed the dairy’s to sort out quickly returned bottles into the right location during cleaning. The B= Borden. On the E, and the digits, if— this is a Thatcher mfg bottle, the E is the plant code, Elmira NY. I have dug many thatcher made bottle in NJ, with the E. Most are from the 20’s that I have found. And if it’s a Thatcher bottle(look around heel for an mTc mark),  then the 16/17 or 12/13 is likely the date code, ie 1916/17.
> ROBBIE- you have experience with these eagle Borden’s, am I on the right track??


I'll check the heel. This was dug in Chicago area.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 2, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'll check the heel. This was dug in Chicago area.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 2, 2021)

That would be E 4 the only thing on the


----------



## Csa (Sep 3, 2021)

Okay. Read this paragraph and link. Talks about “sealed” codes which states adopted and later a National type system to ensure bottlers were putting in the full amounts of milk. E4 is for Essex Glass. It’s a common heel code. That’s about all I got. The sealed numbers get crazy, esp when in the 30’s certain glass mfgs bought out others and assumed their codes.
Ive dug milks with the L52 lamb glass and Bb48 and many others, but not an E4 Essex- if that’s what it means???
Read the PDFs. Essex was in Ohio and was in business 1906-20, so maybe those teen dates make sense. Who knows?








			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/MilkBottleSealsChapter1.pdf
		




			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/EssexGlass.pdf


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 3, 2021)

Csa said:


> Okay. Read this paragraph and link. Talks about “sealed” codes which states adopted and later a National type system to ensure bottlers were putting in the full amounts of milk. E4 is for Essex Glass. It’s a common heel code. That’s about all I got. The sealed numbers get crazy, esp when in the 30’s certain glass mfgs bought out others and assumed their codes.
> Ive dug milks with the L52 lamb glass and Bb48 and many others, but not an E4 Essex- if that’s what it means???
> Read the PDFs. Essex was in Ohio and was in business 1906-20, so maybe those teen dates make sense. Who knows?
> 
> ...


All I could say is WOW, you are good. Good thing I'm not working today. Giddy up.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 3, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> All I could say is WOW, you are good. Good thing I'm not working today. Giddy up.


Could not be more impressed with the time and resources ya all take to help everyone kudos.i I'll try to help with the repetitive questions that need to be answered. GIDDY UP


----------



## jc_john1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Love that Borden's!


----------

